# A Small Table



## SketchUp Guru (24 Jan 2012)

Table design by Kevin Rodel based on an old Arts & Crafts period design. I think someone on that side of the pond should build one of these. Plans are available from Fine Woodworking.


----------



## Blister (24 Jan 2012)

Nice 

If I had the flat wood skills I would like to make one but at the moment its beyond me  

one day maybe :mrgreen:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Jan 2012)

But you're so good with the lathe, I'm sure you could turn one.


----------



## Blister (24 Jan 2012)

Dave R":33iiccpl said:


> But you're so good with the lathe, I'm sure you could turn one.




:-k :-k :-k 

Now then :mrgreen:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Jan 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------

